# Hoyt Satori grip options



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

There's a guy on ebay that sells wood grips that fit all the time. Here's a link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hoyt-High-w...hash=item4af6f19042:m:mi__X31D9fdGlyJSnt0CBMg


The Satori uses the same grip that fits the new style Hoyt risers like the Nexus, Helix, Eclipse, GMX, Excel/Grand Prix, Horizon/Grand Prix, Formula Excel/Pro, Formula RX, GPX, HPX, ION X, Prodigy, Prodigy XT. Here's a link to Jager grips that fit the Satori:

http://jagerarchery.com/shop/target-recurve/hoyt-newer-models/

Of course you could do like I did. I took my stock grip to the drum sander and altered it to the same dimensions as the Jager Best 2.0 medium. Now it fits perfectly for me.


----------



## Aitbs44 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thats awesome I did not know you could replace the grip for these bows. Hands down the stock grip on the santori is way better than all the previous skinny grips hoyt was putting on their traditional bows.


----------



## BOWGUY007 (Jan 19, 2003)

I want A wood medium grip


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

BOWGUY007 said:


> I want A wood *medium* grip



I've looked at virtually all commercial grips available for the new style Hoyt risers. I fear your only option is what I did; take to the sander.


----------

